# Osram Nightbreaker type bulbs ...



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

... worth bothering with or not , trying to get my main and foglight bulbs to look at least similar to the HID's i have fitted for the low beam ....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, ive heard the new night breaker plus are good, and unlike these HID kits, legal.,.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> yep, ive heard the new night breaker plus are good, and unlike these HID kits, legal.,.


I choose to run the gauntlet ..., thanks for the info


----------



## Multics (Apr 15, 2008)

I have the Nightbreakers Plus on my old Celica, they're have a really good throw, bright bulbs


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i have some very happy with em , they are brighter than standard bulbs , cant really say they look like hid really , just nice and white


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the Philips extreme bulbs, definitely a good improvement over the standard bulbs.

Kev


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got Ring Xenon Max and they're twice as good as the standard bulbs they replaced :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Philips Diamond Vision bulbs if you want a xenon/hid look :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Philips Diamond Vision bulbs if you want a xenon/hid look :thumb:


I want to try some of these but am put off as I understand they're not road legal.


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I have Nightbreaker Plus bulbs in my BMW E91 and E36 convertible - I rate them highly for the money.....:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I have Osram Cool Blue after a good review and they are very good - not to badly priced either although any of the above I am sure are good :thumb:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Osram nb+ are very good .... nice light output:thumb:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Andy G said:


> Osram nb+ are very good .... nice light output:thumb:


+1 I've got some of these for my dipped beam. They are good enough that i bought them again, so i would say they are worth the money. If they extent your field of vision even 10m and allows you to pick out more detail of the road ahead, its worth it IMO :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Another recommendation for the Nightbreaker plus from me. Fitted some a couple of weeks ago and instantly noticed a better output on both dipped and full beam.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Another recommendation for the Nightbreaker plus from me. Fitted some a couple of weeks ago and instantly noticed a better output on both dipped and full beam.


did they look a little or a lot whiter ? , nearer to HID colour , has anyone got HID's fitted for low beam and nightbreaker type bulbs fitted for high beam ? :thumb:


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Another vote for the night breaker +.

They are a cleaner, brighter light than a stock bulb (I run them in my old disco) but not as bright as I do some greenlaning and at night I have yet to feel I need spotlights or anything extra. (H4's so dipped and main)

Personally I think for the money you can't go wrong and hid's are going to be an issue for MOT next year unless you have a car with self levelling lights and a washer system


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> did they look a little or a lot whiter ? , nearer to HID colour , has anyone got HID's fitted for low beam and nightbreaker type bulbs fitted for high beam ? :thumb:


What colour HID's are they? There are so many different ones its impossible to say what bulb will look the most like them


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

paulyoung666 said:


> did they look a little or a lot whiter ? , nearer to HID colour , has anyone got HID's fitted for low beam and nightbreaker type bulbs fitted for high beam ? :thumb:


They are whiter that normal headlight bulbs but not as much as HID.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

In my experience, the NB's durability let them down. 

Tried them in my last car and they didn't last 6 months, very poor although the light output was very good.

I now have Philips Vision Plus in the dipped beams and NBs in the main beam (as they are not used as often)


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

*MrB* said:


> Personally I think for the money you can't go wrong and hid's are going to be an issue for MOT next year unless you have a car with self levelling lights and a washer system


not when the car will be gone before the first mot is due :thumb:



hoikey said:


> What colour HID's are they? There are so many different ones its impossible to say what bulb will look the most like them


good point and a slap on the head to me , 6000k :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> not when the car will be gone before the first mot is due :thumb:
> 
> good point and a slap on the head to me , 6000k :thumb:


a very white light then? I would look at some of the Philips bulbs rather than Osram personally. I have philips headlight and sidelight bulbs and have had no issues in 2 years, I have Osram night breakers in my fogs and have to replace them constantly. I will be replacing them with some different bulbs soon ad I am sick of replacing them


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I had osram nightbreakers some time ago. Nice white light, nothing too amazing though, although the light ommited is far superior than the standard bulbs i had. be warned mine only lasted 4 months.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

dont the nb+ have a years warranty?


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

I've had Nightbreakers on my car for at least 18-24 months and only 1 of the bulbs has gone in that time. I have H7's fitted, maybe the reliability is different for other sizes?


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not sure about warranty, I didnt really pursue that route, just ended up buying standard bulbs for a quid or so.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike-93 said:


> I've had Nightbreakers on my car for at least 18-24 months and only 1 of the bulbs has gone in that time. I have H7's fitted, maybe the reliability is different for other sizes?


Mine were h7's


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Mine were h7's


Hmm, what car do you have? My stepdad has a Saab 9-5 and that used to blow out the passenger side every 6 months, but the drivers side was fine for at least 18 months


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought the NB+ were better for durability. I know the std ones are pretty bad, but thought they had done something to fix the problem with the NB+'s


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Coops said:


> In my experience, the NB's durability let them down.
> 
> Tried them in my last car and they didn't last 6 months, very poor although the light output was very good.
> 
> I now have Philips Vision Plus in the dipped beams and NBs in the main beam (as they are not used as often)


Did your last car take an H4 Coops?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

No mate, Octy same as you (H1 and H7) - why you had similar problems with H4 type fitting?

Think I had H4s in the Mk1 Octy though but can't remember if I changed them?!!?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought a pair of Philips X-treme recently and they made a significant difference to whatever were in the car before.

Best £20 I've spent on the car. Definitely recommended :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what's the ultimate bulbs going on the market which are good, for the xenon blue effect please and last long.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

problem with most blue bulbs is the out put is ****e better of sticking your phone to the front of the car.

philips do some i think


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

tomah said:


> I bought a pair of Philips X-treme recently and they made a significant difference to whatever were in the car before.
> 
> Best £20 I've spent on the car. Definitely recommended :thumb:


where did u get them from, are they h7


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Coops said:


> No mate, Octy same as you (H1 and H7) - why you had similar problems with H4 type fitting?
> 
> Think I had H4s in the Mk1 Octy though but can't remember if I changed them?!!?


H4s were known for short lifetime mainly as the lamps have two filaments bid personally not had a problem with H7s or H1s and they seemed to be a lot better


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Any chance of some daytime / evening pictures for colour and depth of vision?

I have fitted some 4,750k Blue / White ones from M-Tec which are Jap imports but always on the lookout for other good ones.

G


----------

